# Deer Antler Ring



## Stevej72

Last night a friend of ours asked if I could make her a ring out of antler.  This is my first attemp, which came out just a little too small.  One of the pictures is around a Baron to show the size.  I used CA for a finish.


----------



## England14

Sweeeeeeeeeeet!  I'll have to try that if I ever find an antler big enough.


----------



## winpooh498

Wow! that looks really cool.


----------



## doddman70

Thats Awsome!!!! i gotta try that

Shane


----------



## jhs494

Very Nice. Quite unique. No two would ever be the same!!


----------



## dscott

great ring i tried to make out of wood not that nice great ring


----------



## Stevej72

Thank you for all the nice comments!


----------



## johncrane

Sweet!


----------



## DozerMite

That is neat. One question... would it tend to be fragile? Just curious.


----------



## Stevej72

Thanks!  I think they would be somewhat fragile, but antler is pretty hard.  Someday when I have one that isn't just right I will test the fragility.


----------



## Ligget

Beautuful ring Steve, I need to try that too![]


----------



## louisbry

Very nice ring Steve.  Did you drill or turn the inside?


----------



## tiedt

Awesome looking ring!!!  Did use your regular tools that you would use on wood on the deer antler?  I have seen deer antler pens before and always wondered that, but never asked.


----------



## Stevej72

Thanks!  Yes, I did use regular tools.


----------

